# CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240R RGB Fan placement (NZXT S340Elite, Asus X Apex)



## gold333 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm running into a dilemma.

My CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240R RGB manual is telling me to place my fans in front of the radiator like this:







But some reviews on the internet have them placed behind the radiator like so:







Which is correct?

Seeing as they are RGB and feature lights it doesn't make sense to place them behind the radiator.

Can someone help a noob, I haven't built a PC in 10 years and I'm making dumb mistakes.

The build is a:

Asus X Apex
8700K
CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML240R RGB
G.Skill Trident Z 2x8gb 3200mhz 14's
WD Black 1TB NVMe Dimm.2
NZXT S340 Elite


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2018)

Front of chassis > fans > radiator. (second image)

That way you are taking in cool fresh air into the radiator, and the airflow is through the chassis as it is designed to be.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 23, 2018)

But depending on the VGA, he can make the airflow reverse...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 23, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> But depending on the VGA, he can make the airflow reverse...



He could, but he would also need to change direction of the other two fans as well   Was trying to make life easy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2018)

Ive done Both ways on many occasions ,generally I will either mount the radiator on the inside of the case, and then remove the front bezel and mount the fans underneath it.  However sometimes there's not enough room behind the front bezel, so you're forced to either mount the fans to the inside front of the case, or mount the radiator to the inside front of the case ,and pull the air  from the inside. All will work fine ,as long as you have the fans oriented to blow inward. But just for the sake of room saving, see if you have enough space behind your front bezel to mount a couple fans (even two will suffice) behind it.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 23, 2018)

What was the purpose behind the build ?

a) Show off the flashie lightie stuff ... in this case, whatever location provides the most RGB visibility.

b.1)  Max cooling with fans < 1500 rpm = Fans in PUSH blowing air into the case.
Case Interior <== Radiator <== Fans <== Cool Fresh Air

b.2)  Max cooling with fans > 1800 rpm = Fans in PULL blowing air into the case.
Case Interior <==Fans <==Radiator <== Cool Fresh Air

Under 1,500 rpm most fans tend to be more efficient in push ... over 1,800,  most fans tend to be more efficient in pull ... In between, it's a tossup.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2018)

The NZXT case has a solid front from memory, so fans inside the case pushing air out the front makes sense if you have a windowed case.
I have the same AIO and the RGB's failed in under a month on all the fans, and personally I think it looks better with just one hidden strip light in the case to highlight things.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 24, 2018)

Sure he can do it but wont be ideal. The GPU would still be hot, hotter then ambient temp and the rear and top fan would be fighting that hot air as it rises to provide cool air to the fans for the rad.

Just be pulling hotter air from the GPU and Mobo through the rad in that config.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Xzibit said:


> Sure he can do it but wont be ideal. The GPU would still be hot, hotter then ambient temp and the rear and top fan would be fighting that hot air as it rises to provide cool air to the fans for the rad.
> 
> Just be pulling hotter air from the GPU and Mobo through the rad in that config.


Sorry but I just don't understand this style of thinking and fixed mindset.
Warm air rises so slowly it wouldn't be an impediment to any fans operation.
Also ambient air drawn in by fans alone would IMO be cooler than air pushed in to the case through radiators. The same amount of air is going through the case, so GPU's etc will not be "hotter".
In this scenario, consideration should only be given to viewing the RGB lighting as air flow direction will have minimal affect.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2018)

Have to agree with SneekyPeet, keep it simple mate.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 24, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Sorry but I just don't understand this style of thinking and fixed mindset.
> Warm air rises so slowly it wouldn't be an impediment to any fans operation.
> Also ambient air drawn in by fans alone would IMO be cooler than air pushed in to the case through radiators. The same amount of air is going through the case, so GPU's etc will not be "hotter".
> In this scenario, consideration should only be given to viewing the RGB lighting as air flow direction will have minimal affect.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2018)

Draw fresh air from outside to inside, dont forget using dust filter and keep the airflow

Like that no matter setup you have, make it simple except you wanna count air in, air out, drag coefficient, ambient temp, cpu temp, chipset temp, storage temp,  and so and so


----------



## gold333 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

But what about a negative pressure case? I've done this on a Q9650 clocked at 4.2 ghz (from stock 3.0 ghz) on an Asus Striker II using just an air fan (Silent Knight II). That system ran that way for 10 years.

PS: caring1, how did your AIO rgbs fail after a month? I thought this AIO came out like 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2018)

gold333 said:


> PS: caring1, how did your AIO rgbs fail after a month? I thought this AIO came out like 3 weeks ago.


I picked mine up on the 17/04/18
The fan's RGB's failed first, and now the RGB in the AIO has failed too.
I have two controllers and have tried both, as well as tested the voltage which is within range.
The only light left functioning still is the strip light.
The first indication of failing was they seemed to dim in intensity from new within a week, then only showed green in part of the fan and cooler and no other colour, then nothing.
I must admit when first installed they looked great, not so much when they started dimming.


----------



## gold333 (Jun 26, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I picked mine up on the 17/04/18
> The fan's RGB's failed first, and now the RGB in the AIO has failed too.
> I have two controllers and have tried both, as well as tested the voltage which is within range.
> The only light left functioning still is the strip light.
> ...



Thanks for the headsup. I'm using them on an Apex X inside the S340 Elite white. Because the case insides are white the lights look really impressive (reflection).

I'm guessing you can still take adavantage of the warranty on these (I think they are 2 or 3 years).

PS: I don't get what you mean with the "strip light". As far as I can tell this item only has lights in the AIO and the two fans. I have to say they do look good but they are so bright it feels counter intuitive to leave them running 24/7.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2018)

gold333 said:


> PS: I don't get what you mean with the "strip light". As far as I can tell this item only has lights in the AIO and the two fans. I have to say they do look good but they are so bright it feels counter intuitive to leave them running 24/7.


I bought a Cooler Master Universal RGB LED strip light as well, (it looks like a small fluoro tube) that is compatible with the rest of the Cooler Master lighting, it plugs right in and stays in sync.
I'm not worried about warranty as I said before I think it looks better with just the one strip light functioning inside the case.


----------

